# tankua's greyfox bloodline ring ny bells???



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

my boy comes from korio's revenge of titan line and grchpr kisme blue opal line on the dam's side trying 2 find out the dams side bloodline ny1 know


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Maybe this will help you out some

I didn't really look at it all that well but at quick glance...

"Tonkawa's Grey Fox" is a dog not a bloodline.

*Tonkawa* is an AmStaff Bloodline
tonkawa american staffordshire terriers

The other two are also names of dogs not Bloodlines

korio is a kennel that breeds very bully style dogs and may have their own line now I'm really not sure as I don't follow those types of dogs.

Opal kennel no longer breeds and did not have a Bloodline

Kisme Kennel also I don't consider a Bloodline
*Gaff /Sierra *are lines I see in the top of this ped forgrchpr kisme blue opal
click for his ped
blueped

Some consider *Nevada* a line others just a kennel that has produced 
click for their site
Nevada Kennels APBT's and AST's


----------



## Julie K (Oct 15, 2008)

JCsmoke said:


> my boy comes from korio's revenge of titan line and grchpr kisme blue opal line on the dam's side trying 2 find out the dams side bloodline ny1 know


It's been quite a few years ago, but I put a CDX on Grey Fox's mother, Rounder's Blueberry Hill. She was also an ROH bitch.

Julie K


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

ty guys so much I've managed 2 accuire mny pics of my boys bloodlines after many calls and hours of searching so ty all so much


----------

